# Question: eDead V3 (Liquid mat) Vs Second Skin - Pro's & Con's



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Well My Trunk is completely empty and ready to be matted. I have searched serveral differnet forums about the value of liquid vs. Mat sound deadeners. Conclusion, ask the NissanForums about what they are using and how they rate either product. 

I have read eDead V3 is really good, you can even paint on over mat, and the smell is really good. I also have read the Second Skin is the best. I was going to use Second Skin until I read about eDead V3. The idea of just painting on mat is great and eazy. But the big questions is sound quality vs. weight. I am assumimg mat can get really heavy unlike a paint on sound deadener.

So wise forum members what do you think? Check out the link and the video on there website. I was thinking of using Second Skin STFU-80 with a coat of eDead V3. I emailed Second Skin and here is there recommendation for sound deadening the trunk:

to completely dampen your trunk you will need the following:
40 sq feet Damplifier $71.98
20 sq feet STFU-80 $79.98


http://edesignaudio.com/ep2/edead.htm

http://www.caraudioforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=182313&highlight=eDead


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

eD v3
Pros:
Goes on easy
Deadens well
Sticks well

Cons:
Smurf-jizz blue color, absolutely have to cover it if you use it
Have to wait for it to dry before reinstalling everything
Can't deaden upside down, atleast not easily, this means no trunk lid

Secondskin
Pros:
Sticks well
Deadens well
Relatively easy installation
Can go everywhere

Cons:
It's a mat, so it takes longer to deaden than with liquid
Cutting and trimming is a pain

They both have their pluses and minuses, if it were me I would do a layer of the damplifier and maybe 3 layers on the trunk lid, maybe 40sqft total. Then go back and put 2 layers of the edead on top of it. If you're trying to get rid of road noise then do under the rear seat as well, that's a big problem spot for road/exhaust noise.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

PM SecondSkinRep on this board and he will answer any Q's you got and hook you up.


----------

